
Advertisements from Japan’s Golden Age of Art Deco - Vigier
http://www.openculture.com/2015/02/advertisements-from-japans-golden-age-of-art-deco.html
======
joshuapants
This is interesting. I've always been a fan of Art Deco, but I didn't know
there were any Japanese examples; I've mostly seen French and American. I feel
like some of these have a more timeless appeal than some of the typical
western examples.

------
donw
Somewhat off-topic, but font can really have a huge impact on non-native
readers. I rarely have problems reading things in Japan these days, but some
of the typography here is downright cryptographic.

~~~
hudibras
I was thinking the same thing. The bottom two posters are much easier for me
to read than the top ones because the fonts are more like the ones in my
textbooks or in the newspapers.

That said, the top two posters' typography is much more interesting and a
native Japanese reader would have zero difficulty reading them.

~~~
nandemo
For what is worth, I'm not a native speaker but the only one I find hard to
read is the top poster. The second poster's typography is stylized but not
harder to read than the average handwritten sign or menu. It says 近代乙女心.

------
greggman
If you're into this kind of stuff and you're in Tokyo I suggest you check out
the ADMT (ADverising Museum of Tokyo). It's in Shiodome, walking distance from
the Shimbashi station (and many other stations). Last time I was there they
had a large collection of ads from that period with similar styles.

[http://admt.jp/en/index.html](http://admt.jp/en/index.html)

Also it's re-opening in 2 months at/near the Tokyo SkyTree but the Tobacco and
Salt Museum used to have books and books of old cigarette covers which lots of
art from that period. I assume the new one will too.

[http://www.jti.co.jp/Culture/museum_e/index.html](http://www.jti.co.jp/Culture/museum_e/index.html)

------
eva1984
So many kanji.As Chinese, i can understand almost 90% of them, while modern
Japanese definitely beat me to it.

